# Can You Spot the Queen??



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's a few more of my pictures...

Isn't this Queen Beautiful!









Close-Up of Eggs and Larva









Peek-A-Boo


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

She is a stunner

Keith


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

nice pics 

the hive population looks to be definitely on the rise with all those young bees..


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Ah, a very nice cordovan Italian queen, my favorite kind. If those are her workers it looks like she was mated predominantly with non-cordovan drones. But I'll bet her drones are a nice golden color like she is.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice photos Dee--what do you use for a camera?


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

*type of camera*

its an Olympus C-730 Ultra Zoom - this will do a 10X optical zoom/30X digital & optical. What i hate about it is that it doesnt have stabilization mode.
I would really like two cameras, one smaller for regular photos (instead of close-ups)

And thanks for compliments


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

She is a nice looking queen. I love hairy leggs.  Nice pattern, too. Soon to be lots of young bees!

Did you notice the "k" winged bees? 3 out of 45. Wonder what that's all about. A little Tracheal maybe?


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

*K wing*

it's only been recent that i've even heard that the "k wing look" isnt good, i guess i'll have to read more about it, sadly this colony no longer exists, it died out back 2 years ago - but i still like looking at the pics


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael I wish there was a way that you or someone else could point out the k-wing in these pictures....I really don't have any idea what I am looking at.
J


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*"K" wing bees*

OK, look at the second photo. Upper left corner. Third bee down along edge. You can just see her K wing protruding from her left side. "K" wing happens, because the bees wing muscles are weakened, and the wings become unhinged. They don't lie flat together over her back. One sticks out, in a k shape.

Look at that bee. Her abdomen is pointing toward another k wing bee. There is another, two bees below the queen.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael, Thank you for taking the time to show me. Now I know what I am looking at, I really appreciate it. 
Now I just have to watch for some K-wing posts to learn more, or do a search.
J


----------

